

Facebook: MVC Does Not Scale, Use Flux Instead - AaronM
http://www.infoq.com/news/2014/05/facebook-mvc-flux

======
lugg
MVC scales fine for what its meant for. I'm going to hazard a guess and say
they were putting far more than a web app layer into the thing. MVC by
definition is easy to debug you can look at the inputs and follow through to
the output exactly. Their complaint of a messaging bug saying the user had a
message when they didn't is a clear cut example of muddling routes and code
duplication.

If you're trying to push an api layer into MVC you're probably going to run
into problems at any kind of scale because your application doesn't end there,
it goes through into the client layer and loses control of how data is
represented.

Keen to hear any other thoughts on this but that is my view.

Put 54gb of code into any framework and you're going to run into "scaling"
issues.

